# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  [Help] Nâng cấp máy desktop

## hajdajgja

chào mọi người,
mình có main cổ intel d915gav đang chạy cpu p4. tình hình là mình muốn nâng cấp lên cấu hình cao nhất có thể của main này (vd: cpu ..., ram, ....) thì mình cần nâng cấp những gì và xin cho mình thông số cụ thể. cảm ơn mọi người nhiều lắm.

----------


## haminhjob

*trả lời: [help] nâng cấp máy desktop*

nâng cấp ram , cpu đến một mức độ mà main cho phép thôi, trong đó cpu thì khó có khả năng nâng cấp hơn.nếu giữ lại main thì đâu làm được gì nhiều, tốc độ không được cải thiện là bao.

----------

